# OPI for Sephora Sneak Peek



## Ashley (Jul 2, 2008)

Nail polish powerhouse OPI has teamed up with Sephora to create Sephora By OPI, an extensive line of 54 fashion-forward shades for $9 each.

The new and exclusive line will have you covered with all your nail essentials: base coat, top coat, nail color drying drops, remover, and of course, the most on-trend colors in the industry. Plus, the long-lasting, chip-resistant polishes are free of DBP, Toluene, and Formaldehyde. Sephora by OPI Nail Polish will be available at Sephora in early August (and on Sephora.com in late July).




OPI for Sephora in Run with It!




OPI for Sephora polish in Metro Chic

SOURCE

P.S.

LOL at the Photoshopped fingers and cuticles.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 2, 2008)

Some of those are really pretty, thanks for posting


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 2, 2008)

How nice... thanks for the post!

I really like the first shade.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh! Metro Chic is nice! I'll have to look into these!


----------



## Kathy (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info...I have to admit, I've never tried OPI polish except when I get a pedicure and my salon uses it. Is it really that spectacular? What is it about it that makes it so special?


----------



## Ashley (Jul 2, 2008)

Kathy, I like OPI because it doesn't chip as easily as cheaper brands and usually only takes 1 coat for me! Plus I love their colors.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 2, 2008)

Hhhmmm...thanks Ashley! Guess I'll have to check these out in August!


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 3, 2008)

I wish I used nail polish. Those look great!


----------



## KatJ (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks like nice colors. I'm with you on the photoshopped fingers! I could have done better than that, and I only used PS like 3 times.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 3, 2008)

I really like the first two colors in the first picture.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds good to me, though I like the shape of original OPI bottles better, the 2 shades above aren't doing anything for me either.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kathy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the info...I have to admit, I've never tried OPI polish except when I get a pedicure and my salon uses it. Is it really that spectacular? What is it about it that makes it so special? Same here, I don't use OPI nail polishes at home, only at the salon. Personally, I find it alright myself, not spectacular compared to other brands, but it must work for some people I guess, since they use it at almost all nail salons here.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 10, 2008)

Just wanted to add some new pics:

OPI for Sephora in Don't Go There






SOURCE

OPI for Sephora in Never Enough Shoes






SOURCE


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 10, 2008)

I love Never enough shoes, I wanna try them out now.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 10, 2008)

This is definitely interesting. Thanks for sharing! When I used to work at Sephora I always thought their nail polish sucked and nobody hardly buys them. Now that they teamed up with OPI, I'm sure sales might go up. heh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Jul 10, 2008)

Those are pretty, but $9?


----------



## Ashley (Aug 9, 2008)

This collection has launched! SEPHORA by OPI at Sephora

This looks interesting:

/www.sephora.com/assets/dyn/product/P217306/P217306_hero.jpg

Nail Colour Drying Drops

What it is:

A fast, effective final step that quickly dries nail color

What it does:

Sephora by OPI Nail Colour Drying Drops dry nails to the touch in one minute, and completely in five minutes, with just one or two drops per nail. They're perfect for the woman who needs to polish and go! As an added bonus, nourishing ingredients, vitamin E and jojoba oil keep nails in top condition.

What else you need to know:

For best results, wait one minute after applying final nail color or top coat before applying drops.

Sephora: SEPHORA by OPI Nail Colour Drying Drops: Nail Treatments


----------



## fawp (Aug 13, 2008)

The colors are up on the website! Yay...

I'd like to see them in person.


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 19, 2008)

the first color looks pretty!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 19, 2008)

I saw them in person last week. Very pretty shades... many reds/pinks though.


----------



## nailsguide (Aug 19, 2008)

I like OPI because it doesn't chip


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 19, 2008)

I love Never Enough Shoes!

And I agree, the photoshopped cuticles look very weird.


----------

